# Black hawk durban



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

*Pics please!*

Hey George hope things are going well!
How about some pics of your shop???
:blob1: ...please...


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

went to the other shop :zip: to pick up some supplies on sat.
tried to find BHD around the corner......but no luck :embara:
is it the place with "flat", "horses" buttons....etc on the intercom???? was kinda early......didnt want to buzz the wrong people 

found a cool koi shop in h/c......will be going up there more often.......will def come check out the shop in the near future :thumbs_up


----------

